# What kind of treats for a sensitive dog?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I highly recommend these. They are well tolerated by all of our dogs, even those with IBS type tendencies. 

https://www.chewy.com/purina-pro-plan-veterinary-diets/dp/50037


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Could you use kibble? For my dog that tested reactive to many foods I use mostly dehydrated meats, either purchased or prepared at home. That way I control for additives. A friend uses Ziwipeak food for treats (I use that for a food topper).


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Ideally you find out what is causing the sensitivity and use that to help eliminate problem ingredients. Agree on the kibble, that is 90% of what my boy gets as treats. 
If you start on limited ingredient products (or single ingredient jerky!) then you can try to figure out what works. I have had to give away a lot of treats to figure out what Rory can tolerate.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Plain cooked chicken breast, perhaps - one with no additives. Or beef/lamb/other meat if those are known not to cause problems. Simmer a piece in a little water, dry it, cut into small pieces and freeze on a tray before bagging up. Defrost in small quantities as needed.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree that you should figure out what he is sensitive to and then use very simple things as treats. Kibble is actually the best training treat especially for youngsters since they don't know about hot dogs and string cheese and such and they will be pleased as pudding just to get praise and the reward (even Lily would still work for kibble). If not kibble (which our dogs don't eat these days) then my recommendation is plain chicken or chicken jerky or string cheese.


When you look at the ingredients list for things like pupperoni there are lots of things I would not want my dogs to consume.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck would not work for dry kibble. He would spit it out. I got his training treats and chews from Boulder Dog Food Company and his beloved cod skins from Polka Dog Bakery. He is happy with dust of these treats


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Use limited ingredient treats, like beef liver, or dried chicken (1 ingredient). That way you know exactly what you’re giving and can find out if your puppy reacts to it.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I have a minipoo with allergies and intolerances to certain foods. I agree with those to figure out which foods are the problem so you can permanently eliminate them. In addition to ingredients, it could be the amount of fat or protein or not enough fiber in the treats that could be causing problems. 

I train mostly with my dog’s regular food. When we’re in class I use lean meats (Turkey breast, 96% fat free hamburger). I also use some beef jerky and dried chicken and occasionally I will toast some of my dogs home made food to take to class.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

I had the same issues and couldn't figure it out for a while.

I've now switched to single ingredient dehydrated or freeze dried items.

On our current list are:
Petformatrin Sweet Potato fries
Petformatrin apple slices
Petformatrin freeze dried chicken liver for either cats or dogs.
Believe it or not.... Milk Bones

The brand is Canadian and is available at PetValu - at least in my area.

I discovered that it is most likely the glycerin in the treats that were making him sick.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

mary2e said:


> I had the same issues and couldn't figure it out for a while.
> 
> I've now switched to single ingredient dehydrated or freeze dried items.
> 
> ...


I think Babykins has a problem with glycerin too. I avoid it in all treats.

Your dog may be able to tolerate but don’t assume it or any other ingredient is safe.


----------

